# Overheads / Line capacity / Jigmaster 500



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm in need of a second trolling combo. The Penn Slammer is surviving ok despite getting very wet each outing and am considering going to a overhead jigmaster 500 cos they are cheap and seem like they handle the water. The main targets would be macks, cobes and tuna.

What line are you guys running on your overheads? I'm considering 20 - 30 pound mono. The website says around 250 meters of 30pd mono on a jig master but I'd like more. I've read they aren't the best with braid as it can get caught between the frame and the spool but am toying with the idea of backing with 200-300 mtrs of braid with another 150 meters of mono on top for some extra line capacity. I like the idea of mono at the business end as its much easier to work with on the water and has some stretch.

Also how do you guys feed out your line when trolling? Do you cast and then just feed out some more loose line to the desired distance behind? I'm just thinking of how you do it with out getting overruns or birds nests as you cant thumb the spool while paddling.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Paul,

The Jigmaster is a fantastic reel and would be perfect for what you are looking to do.

They are quite possibly the toughest overhead reel on the market. I have 25 lb Mono on mine ... and it is more than enough.


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Legendary, thanks guys exactly what I needed to know.

Cjb, it seems that I may have to get what I'm given as 'Santa' maybe fronting up for this one. At $59 new I can be pretty rough with it and be happy if I get a couple of years out of it.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Paulos said:


> Legendary, thanks guys exactly what I needed to know.
> 
> Cjb, it seems that I may have to get what I'm given as 'Santa' maybe fronting up for this one. At $59 new I can be pretty rough with it and be happy if I get a couple of years out of it.


Realy there are very little to wrong with a Jigmaster I use them a lot in both 500s and 501s

even if you put them under water there are no Ball Bearings or one way clutches to stuff up 
they a super easy to service , clean and rebuild


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

300m of penn 30lb mono fits perfectly


----------

